# Travelling with Fiktionsbescheinigung within schengen countries



## vaschetan

Hello,

I am a student here in Germany. I entered with a Type D single entry visa to Germany. I have applied for the extension of my visa and as such have received a Temporary Residence Permit or Fiktionsbescheinigung until i receive my actual residence permit.

I wanted to know if i can use this to travel to Spain for a few days and return back. I am planning to travel by flight without any problem. 

I would appreciate it if anyone who has been through this situation or have knowledge about this can shed some light.


Regards,
Chetan


----------



## ALKB

vaschetan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a student here in Germany. I entered with a Type D single entry visa to Germany. I have applied for the extension of my visa and as such have received a Temporary Residence Permit or Fiktionsbescheinigung until i receive my actual residence permit.
> 
> I wanted to know if i can use this to travel to Spain for a few days and return back. I am planning to travel by flight without any problem.
> 
> I would appreciate it if anyone who has been through this situation or have knowledge about this can shed some light.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Chetan




I understand that your initial visa has already expired and you received a Fortbestandsfiktion?

If it is indeed a Fortbestandsfiktion, you can travel within Schengen - in theory.

Airline personnel are not immigration specialists nor need they be fluent in German (when boarding the flight in Spain), so travelling without problems cannot be guaranteed. Also, a Fiktionsbescheinigung is valid until a decision has been made regarding the permit. As neither airline personnel nor the border police know whether the decision has been made since the Fiktionsbescheinigung has been issued, you might be stopped on entry into Germany until somebody can confirm that it is still valid.

First of all, contact the airline whether they accept the Fiktionsbescheinigung for travel purposes and get the answer in writing to take with you to the airport. Contacting the Spanish Embassy might also be a good idea.


----------



## vaschetan

ALKB said:


> I understand that your initial visa has already expired and you received a Fortbestandsfiktion?
> 
> If it is indeed a Fortbestandsfiktion, you can travel within Schengen - in theory.
> 
> Airline personnel are not immigration specialists nor need they be fluent in German (when boarding the flight in Spain), so travelling without problems cannot be guaranteed. Also, a Fiktionsbescheinigung is valid until a decision has been made regarding the permit. As neither airline personnel nor the border police know whether the decision has been made since the Fiktionsbescheinigung has been issued, you might be stopped on entry into Germany until somebody can confirm that it is still valid.
> 
> First of all, contact the airline whether they accept the Fiktionsbescheinigung for travel purposes and get the answer in writing to take with you to the airport. Contacting the Spanish Embassy might also be a good idea.



Yes i possess a Fortbestandsfiktion.
Also i checked with the spanish embassy they said with the kind of Fortbestandsfiktion i have i can enter into spain. They replied by email. I have copy of that. 

Are you saying that getting back into germany might be a problem??


----------



## ALKB

vaschetan said:


> Yes i possess a Fortbestandsfiktion.
> Also i checked with the spanish embassy they said with the kind of Fortbestandsfiktion i have i can enter into spain. They replied by email. I have copy of that.
> 
> Are you saying that getting back into germany might be a problem??


That's good - be sure to take that with you for check-in!

It won't be a problem to return to Germany if your Fiktionsbescheinigung is still valid and your application has not been rejected in the meantime.

I am just saying that the border police _might_ feel the need to confirm the validity, which might take a bit longer than a few minutes. (I have heard of such cases.)

They _might_ also just wave you through.


----------



## vaschetan

Thanks for the reply......and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## vaschetan

Just a update for anyone who were looking this post up

My trip went fine and interestingly the airline person checking me in did not know about this document....however her colleague did and so i did not have any hassle in travelling.....


----------

